# Petrol prices



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You do realise we're all being ripped off, it's double the price of all other gulf states including those that have little or no oil revenue.



> Within the GCC, the cheapest oil per litre is available in Saudi Arabia at $0.16 (58 fils), followed by Kuwait at $0.22 (80 fils), Qatar at $0.27 (99 fils), Bahrain at $0.28 (Dh1) and Oman at $0.31 (Dh1.14).


Just as well we don't pay tax don't you think?

Maybe there are some advantages of living in KSA/Kuwait/Qatar...

Or maybe not.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

They should have slashed the prices after the decline in global oil prices at least.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

we pay 4.01Aed or $1.09 (R13.36) per litre currently in South Africa. and its going up again next week.

Highest it has ever been was (R14) thats 4.24Aed or $1.14 last year February per litre.

Im glad I'm coming to Dubai, your petrol is cheap in comparison...


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

interesting. I would have thought it would be very close


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Skip_ZA said:


> we pay 4.01Aed or $1.09 (R13.36) per litre currently in South Africa. and its going up again next week.
> 
> Highest it has ever been was (R14) thats 4.24Aed or $1.14 last year February per litre.
> 
> Im glad I'm coming to Dubai, your petrol is cheap in comparison...


That's still pretty cheap compared to the UK, we're on £1.15/ litre, 6.64 AED. Last year it was almost £1.50/ litre, 8.66 AED

I spend more a week on drinking water than fuel!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Fuel might be relatively cheap here - but the range of cars on sale are not generally the most economical and distances travelled can be much further than in other countries - our school run is 200km per day, for instance.
I probably spend around 800 AED per week on fuel (for our two cars).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Fuel might be relatively cheap here - but the range of cars on sale are not generally the most economical and distances travelled can be much further than in other countries - our school run is 200km per day, for instance.
> I probably spend around 800 AED per week on fuel (for our two cars).
> Cheers
> Steve


Again its all relative, because cars in UAE are like half price to what they are here in South Africa. For instance a Kia Sportage 2014, 20,00km, all the bells and whistles is about 63,000AED in Dubai and here in SA the exact car is about 93,000Aed. 

And we dont make the salaries like they do in Dubai. But i understand that the 4x4 and SUV culture in Dubai makes for some heavy fuel consumption figures.... 

So Again I cannot wait to buy a car there! 

As for driving distance that sounds like you are driving to Abu-Dhabi and back for a school run?? From my research and calcs the driving distances in Dubai is a lot shorter than my City in South Africa.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Skip_ZA said:


> Again its all relative, because cars in UAE are like half price to what they are here in South Africa. For instance a Kia Sportage 2014, 20,00km, all the bells and whistles is about 63,000AED in Dubai and here in SA the exact car is about 93,000Aed.
> 
> And we dont make the salaries like they do in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi,
No - we do two runs per day 50km each way.
Remember - Abu Dhabi is sort of long and narrow.
We live one end of Abu Dhabi - school is other end!
Dubai is a bit more compact and has many more schools to choose from.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

Paid last week 1.74€/liter = 7.14AED/liter here in The Netherlands, we probably have the most expensive and highest taxed fuel in the world... Buying a thirsty higher fuel consuming car is also a choice... Dubai cars and fuel are crazy cheap compared to the rest of the world.... Can't wait to fill up my tank in Dubai with a big smile knowing my friends pay almost 4x as much hahahaha


----------



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

BTW 800AED per week for 2 cars??? Are you driving two Hummers??? That's about 440liters of fuel... avg consumption of 1:8 gives 3500km a week with 2 cars. 2500km without the schoolruns still leaves 1250Km per car per week... You fo'shizzle drive a lot....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Pierreke said:


> BTW 800AED per week for 2 cars??? Are you driving two Hummers??? That's about 440liters of fuel... avg consumption of 1:8 gives 3500km a week with 2 cars. 2500km without the schoolruns still leaves 1250Km per car per week... You fo'shizzle drive a lot....


Hi,
One car does around 11l per 100 km but the other one is a bit more thirsty - around 21l per 100 km!!
Both cars are great to drive and we would not be able to afford and run these in the UK - so treat ourselves with these, whilst we are here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

Petrol in the Gulf is heavily subsidized. There are lesser subsidies in the UAE but it's a lot better than countries elsewhere. Abu Dhabi is the major oil producer here and extending huge subsidies to all and sundry does not make economic sense. Dubai and Sharjah don't produce enough oil to satisfy domestic petrol consumption levels yet billions are spent in fuel subsidies anyway in order to reduce fuel prices. That's fair enough.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

cronus said:


> Petrol in the Gulf is heavily subsidized. There are lesser subsidies in the UAE but it's a lot better than countries elsewhere. Abu Dhabi is the major oil producer here and extending huge subsidies to all and sundry does not make economic sense. Dubai and Sharjah don't produce enough oil to satisfy domestic petrol consumption level yet billions are spent in fuel subsidies anyway in order to reduce fuel prices. That's fair enough.


In the UAE it isn't though, ADNOC basically make nothing on Petrol, makes all it's money on the stores.
Sharjah doesn't have any oil.
The argument is more to do with the profit that the Oil Companies were making when Oil was double the price it is now


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

The IEA listed the UAE as the 8th most generous country in terms of fuel subsidies worldwide in its most recent State of Energy report. Enoc and Eppco are mandated by law to sell petrol at subsidized rates. Maybe ADNOC can afford to refine and sell at cost though although I don't know what their case is.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I was always led to believe that all petrol was imported into the UAE from overseas - as the oil produced in UAE is not suitable for or refined here into petrol?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

Local refining capacity exceeds local demand. Thus petrol is imported to some extent.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cronus said:


> Local refining capacity exceeds local demand. Thus petrol is imported to some extent.


Hi,
That does not quite make sense!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That does not quite make sense!
> Cheers
> Steve


Ah, yes, apologies. What I meant to say was local demand exceeds local refining capacity, thus petrol is imported to close the gap.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Expect the heavy subsidies in KSA to be rolled up over the next 5-10 years. They spend an extortionate percentage of their GDP and budget on it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

cronus said:


> Local refining capacity exceeds local demand. Thus petrol is imported to some extent.


Other way around.

Part of the concession agreements that expired over the last 5 years was that Abu Dhabi would limit it's downstream capacity, so as not to flood the local or regional market. 

With these JV concession agreements expiring, Abu Dhabi started work on expanding the Takreer facility in Ruwais, with a long term aim to be able to tackle domestic demand. 

ENOC on the other hand buy crude on the open market at spot prices and refine their own. So they make losses on the product as well.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Love it guys, now it's impossible to tell what is fact and what is made-up speculation. :confused2:


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Part of the concession agreements that expired over the last 5 years was that Abu Dhabi would limit it's downstream capacity, so as not to flood the local or regional market.
> 
> ...


As at 2014 and prior, ADNOC and Emarat were importing over 100k tonnes of petrol a month. I am aware there were plans for expansion of Ruwais which would cover this shortfall by end of 2014. However they only started refining at the expanded facility earlier this year. 

I don't have production figures for this new capacity the last few months but we've all been benefiting from partly imported petrol at subsidized costs for several years. It might be less than what is offered regionally but a subsidy does exist which is an unnecessary economic burden.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Maybe there are some advantages of living in KSA/Kuwait/Qatar...
> 
> Or maybe not.


Ha. 

Saudi - Cheap and seriously subsidised to keep the population happy.

Kuwait - Again cheap but big and expensive cars are liked - however there's nowhere to drive to so cost is not a major factor.

Qatar - Yep cheap, but you'll spend so much of your time sitting in traffic you're basically driving a mobile air-conditioner as that seems to be what your petrol is mostly powering :eyebrows:


----------

